# Spielen in 3D Stereo



## Rockcrunsher (7. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
seit langem bin ich schon auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit, WoW (und andere Spiele) in 3D zu zocken. Vor Jahren hatte ich mal eine Shutterbrille (Simuleyes), die aber heute nicht mehr unterstützt wird (wenn jemand etwas weiß dazu--> bitte posten).
Vor kurzem konnte man bei uns das Spiel "Trackmania Forever" mit Anaglyphenbrille (rot/blau) billig kaufen. Das habe ich gemacht und meine alte Leidenschaft "3D" wurde wieder erweckt.
Trackmania (bzw NADEO ?) hat das Spiel selbst so programmiert, daß es auf 3D gespielt werden kann.
Dieses Spielgefühl in World of Warcraft, das wäre es doch.

Leider macht einem da NVIDIA einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Die dort angebotenen 3D Stereo-Treiber sind entweder zu alt (91.31) und unterstützen deshalb nur bis zu Geforce 7xxx, oder die neuen Treiber sind nur für Vista (ich habe XP), oder irgendwelche inoffizielle Treiber endeten bei mir in einem Black- bzw. BlueScreen.

Jetzt habe ich eine Lösung gefunden (lustigerweise über das NVIDIA-Forum). Also los:

Meine Anlage: E8400, GF8600GT, XP-Pro-SP2 (bzw.3 ist egal), 2GB RAM.
Benötigte Software: Die neueste DX9-Runtime, NVIDIA-Treiber (ist im Moment 178.24), und TATAAA: IZ3D-Treiber (http://www.iz3d.com/t-dcdriver.aspx). Die neueste Version ist 1.09.
Benötigte Hardware (ausser PC ;-) eine Red/Cyan bzw. Red/Blue Brille. ( /*links rot, rechts Cyan/Blau */ wie gesagt, die von Trackmania funktioniert recht gut)

Installation:
Erst DirectX aktualisieren, dann den neuesten NVIDIA-Treiber auf die Kiste und zum Schluß den IZ3D-Treiber installieren. Direkt nach der installation meckert der Treiber, daß er keinen 3D-Monitor findet: "Sorry, IZ3D Monitor was not found....". Klar, ist ja auch keiner dran :-) Also mit "OK" bestätigen.

Einstellen des Treibers:
Linke Seite --> Menue --> DirectX --> Enable Stereo. Unten bei "Stereo Output" Anaglyph einstellen und rechts davon auf Red/Cyan.
Alles andere kann vorerst bleiben, wie es ist (Unter Profiles kann man noch ein wenig spielen und für jedes unterstützte Spiel eigene Einstellungen angeben)

FERTIG!!

Wenn man jetzt WoW startet (hier Wrath of the Lich King) sieht man (ohne Brille) schon den Drachen in einer Rot/Blau-Färbung. Damit sieht man, ob es geklappt hat.

Das Spiel selbst ist einfach genial in 3D. Für Raids oder Instanzen etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, weil man durch diesen 3D-Effekt etwas abgelenkt wird aber ansonsten: Echt geil.

Ein Nachteil der Anaglyphentechnik soll nicht verschwiegen werden:
Durch die 2 Färbungen in der Brille bzw. im Spiel wird der Farbraum eingeengt. Das heißt zum Beispiel, daß die Farbe Grün zu Gelb mutiert. Die Farben werden insgesamt etwas flauer.
Aber trotzdem: Wie man durch den langen Post vermuten kann: Ich bin echt begeistert. (Ich muß das unbedingt mal an einem Beamer testen)

Probiert es aus !!!

Euer Rockcrunsher


----------



## Szadek (12. August 2009)

Uralten Fred ausgrab...

So man kann das ja nun auch über den Nvidia Treiber einstellen das man z.B. WOW mit einer Anaglyphenbrille in 3d Spielen kann...

Nachdem ich dann gestern den Aktuellen Treiber (190.38) installiert habe klappte das auch zunächst ganz gut.

Heute nach dem Neustart des Rechners ist leider wieder "totehose" in Wow bekomme es da absolut nicht mehr ans laufen.
Hatte es über die Tastenkombination ausgeschaltet aber auch wieder ein...

Treiber neu installieren hab ich schon versucht hat leider nicht geholfen... 
Hat wer ne idee?


----------

